# What do i need to work as a er tech?



## precA0603 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am an EMT-B but i cant find a job in a ambulance company, mainly because of my age, i am 19. So i want to work as an ER TECH. I heard you usually only need the EMT-B license and a phlebotomy cert.? I am located in LA county.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 28, 2010)

Check out the hospital's job postings off their website, it differs for each hospital, for mine they only want EMT-Basic



precA0603 said:


> I am an EMT-B but i cant find a job in a ambulance company, mainly because of my age, i am 19. So i want to work as an ER TECH. I heard you usually only need the EMT-B license and a phlebotomy cert.? I am located in LA county.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 28, 2010)

In the LA city area they generally want EMT-B, Phlebotomoy, ECG Tech, and experience. These jobs are also a lot more competitive than the EMT jobs - good luck.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> In the LA city area they generally want EMT-B, Phlebotomoy, ECG Tech, and experience. These jobs are also a lot more competitive than the EMT jobs - good luck.



Thats a lot for just an ER tech. Around here all blood drawing is generally done by nurses, I think some CNA IIs do it also. Apparently you don't actually have to have a certification for phlebotomy, you just need to be taught how to do it, and you can get a certification if your employer states you have (a lot of) experience doing it or you can take a class for it. I hope those jobs pay better than EMT jobs with that list.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 29, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Thats a lot for just an ER tech. Around here all blood drawing is generally done by nurses, I think some CNA IIs do it also. Apparently you don't actually have to have a certification for phlebotomy, you just need to be taught how to do it, and you can get a certification if your employer states you have (a lot of) experience doing it or you can take a class for it. I hope those jobs pay better than EMT jobs with that list.



The jobs are relatively competitive here in Los Angeles. Many of the hospitals list these as requirements where some do not - but in reality you need to them to get hired. These tech jobs do pay more as well. EMT-Bs may make 10-14 dollars/hour where as the ER tech start at around 19 dollars/hour.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Aug 29, 2010)

Most ER managers are going to want to see some 911 field experience volunteer or paid either will work. As always when this topic comes up it has to be pointed out that this is a very,very competitive and sought after position. Everyone from basics to RN and MD students are looking for the chance at getting in on what is probably the single best way to get a ton of experience in a very short time. The good news is that most ERs have a very high turn over rate for techs as most don't hang around for more than a year or two if they make it that long. Many people find out that they are in way over their heads and have trouble dealing with the multi tasking involved with working in even a slow ER let alone an inner city level one trauma center. Over the years I have seen alot of techs come and go and the majority were okay techs at best. Its a hard job if your doing it right but the rewards are great and you will gain alot of valuable experience that will help you if you decide to move on with your education.

  You will need to be prepared for your interview and know as much as you can about your prospective employer,do your homework. Also don't hand over any of your hard earned cash on courses or training that you think you may need,you should know well in advance of any interview what will be expected and required for the position. If you don't do your homework you will not go far in the process I can not emphasise this point enough. Feel free to search my past posts on this topic its about the only time I offer advice but there are some good tidbits if you dig around.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Aug 29, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> The jobs are relatively competitive here in Los Angeles. Many of the hospitals list these as requirements where some do not - but in reality you need to them to get hired. These tech jobs do pay more as well. EMT-Bs may make 10-14 dollars/hour where as the ER tech start at around 19 dollars/hour.



 I think tech jobs pay better than almost all basics and even alot of medic jobs in most areas and when you add in the amount of experience you gain it is a very desirable position. In my area basics are in the 9.00-10.00 range and medics are 12.00-14.00 unless your fire or with one of the higher paid contract agencies where medics are in the mid 20.00 range. Tech pay where I work starts at 15.00 and tops at 21.50 add in 1.25 and 2.25 for evening and night shift differential respectively.


----------



## hagemc (Aug 30, 2010)

precA0603 said:


> I am an EMT-B but i cant find a job in a ambulance company, mainly because of my age, i am 19. So i want to work as an ER TECH. I heard you usually only need the EMT-B license and a phlebotomy cert.? I am located in LA county.



Some of the IFT companies up here in Northern Cali will say that they can't hire you because you aren't 21 yo, but I know that they will hire you.  You might be a non-driver and if you are okay with paperwork, apply to these places.  

The best thing you can do is fill out the application and when you drop it off, talk to people.  Just by you showing up with a filled out application and having face-to-face time with someone, it tells them that you are serious about finding a job.

Never hesitate to apply to places because you don't fit their "requirements" that they list on their webpage.  Most places, those "requirements" are just recommendations.

Happy hunting!

-------

Never do something that you don't want to explain to the paramedics.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 30, 2010)

I would you need an ER.  Very important when working as an ER Tech.


----------



## feldy (Aug 30, 2010)

A lot of ER techs come in as EMT-Bs, CNA, LPN or something like that. There is a lot of on the Job training where you will take a quick course on ECGs, splinting using longer term splints than a piece of cardboard or a SAM, and maybe some sort of IV course just to start lines, although many places that is reserved for phlebotomy or RNs (if you are just an EMT).


----------

